# Surrogacy at Care Manchester and surrogacy in general



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi,

Me and my DH have an appointment with Care Manchester in 2 weeks, we're thinking about going private for ICSI but I want to be as prepared as possible. 

This will be my 3rd attempt at a fresh cycle but I also had a failed FET too.

My sister is 31 years old and has 2 children of her own and i'm 36, my sister has kindly offered to be a surrogate for us.

Care are supposed to deal with surrogacy but I cant find any success rates, I've been told by the NHS if I go private I have about a 30% chance of success, going through ICSI. Does anyone know if the chances for surrogacy are higher or lower?

Also will they restrict my sister from being our surrogate if she's overweight?

Any other pieces of info would be appreciated

Ange xxx


----------



## leesax (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi
Clinics tend to have the same rules about BMI with a surrogate as with IVF to yourself. Success rates wise it is the same as it would be in general. I don't think they usually have separate success rates for surrogacy.
Good luck!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

it is the NHS clinics and funded cycles  that are strict with BMI not to be over 30. Ive never had my BMI done or questioned at 9 clinics and it is over 30 at times. Good Luck


----------



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

We had our treatment through CARE Manchester - it started well but ended not so well. Generally they were fine but beware of the hidden charges they pile on you and aren't particularly transparent about at the beginning: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308125.msg5493617#msg5493617

BMI will be a big factor for them and they may not allow you to start until they consider it to be within safe ranges.

As for the chance of success - I don't believe the 30% number you were thrown. As with all IVF there are many factors; quality of eggs, age of carrier, age of donor - whether a surrogate is used or not can only affect the outcome if it affects one of the aforementioned variables.

Either way, good luck and feel free to reach out if you would like any more info.


----------

